# Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder



## fischbär (10. September 2016)

Hallo,

wie einige vielleicht wissen, beschäftige ich mich seit einiger Zeit relativ intensiv mit Echoloten. Ich hatte einen originalen Deeper und jetzt den neuen Deeper 3.0 Pro+ (tja, die Geburtstage...), sowie ein Freecast Wurfecholot und dann noch ein Lowrance und ein Humminbird Sidescan am Boot.
Jetzt bin ich aber über ein neues Wurfecholot gestolpert, was sehr, sehr vielversprechend schien. Es handelt sich um das Madbite Fx3000. Gekauft habe ich es bei Amazon, da scheint es aber nicht mehr zu bekommen zu sein. Für 96 Euro gibt es das Teil jedoch bei Ebay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Madbite-Wire...342433?hash=item2cad41f6e1:g:nKcAAOSwkl5XfM7r

Zuerst die Frage: warum? Ich habe doch den neuesten Deeper.
Und die Antwort ist: genau deshalb!
Was ich gesucht habe, ist ein Wurfecholot, was die folgenden Eigenschaften hat, die mir beim Deeper leider fehlen:

- Es muss so leicht sein, dass man es mit einer normalen Spinrute regulär werfen kann. Das geht mit dem Freecast System, dieses hat aber keine Graustufenanzeige. Mit dem Deeper wird es an normalen Ruten von 30 g Wurfgewicht eine Qual und er fliegt ohnehin nicht sonderlich weit.
Ich habe für den Deeper extra eine Rute mit entsprechendem Rückgrat. Entsprechend oft bleibt er deshalb auch zu Hause. Noch ne Rute mitschleppen? Nöööö

- Es muss bei Sonnenschein ablesbar sein. Das geht ebenfalls mit dem Freecast, mit dem Deeper auch, aber dann leidet der Handyakku so extrem, dass man kaum eine Stunde Laufzeit hat. Entsprechend schlecht ist es mit dem Deeper in knallender Sonne zu stehen.

- Es muss schnell an und abgebaut sein.

- Es muss ab mindestens 1 m Tiefe anzeigen. Geht mit Deeper, nicht mit Smartcast (ca. 1,5 m real).

- Es muss die Unterscheidung zwischen Kraut, hartem Boden und weichem Boden erlauben. Geht mit Deeper, nicht mit Smartcast/Freecast.
  - Die Reichweite sollte mindestens 50 m vom Ufer aus betragen. Der Deeper kann da durchaus Probleme bekommen, Freecast geht bis ca. 100 m.
  - Es sollte wasserfest sein, so dass es nicht bei Regen oder einem Fall ins Wasser beschädigt wird. Dies ist ein eklatanter Nachteil aller Handyecholote. So das Handy nicht wasserfest ist, riskiert man bei jedem Gebrauch hunderte Euro Wasser- und Sturzschäden. Glaubt mir, ich weiß  wovon ich spreche.
  - Der Preis muss gering genug sein, dass der Verlust verschmerzbar ist. Bei Freecast kosten die Geber ca. 40 Euro, aber beim Deeper ist man schnell mit 300 Euro dabei. Und Gefahren für den Sender gibt es genug. Schnurbruch, Aufschlag an flacher Stelle oder am Ufer, Verlust etc.
  Und genau diese Punkte erfüllt das Madbite nämlich endlich einmal! Es ist vom Konzept her ein perfektes Gerät. Preiswert genug, dass ein Verlust verkraftbar ist, mit richtig guter Sensitivität und Echostärkenanzeige und als Standalone-Gerät kommt es ohne ein Handy aus. Es schaltet sich sehr schnell ein, funktioniert völlig problemlos und hat eine enorme Reichweite (habe ca. 80 m getestet, da war noch top Empfang, weiter kann ich nicht werfen). Der Bildschirm ist transflektiv und daher in der Sonne völlig problemlos und ohne starke Akkubelastung ablesbar (nachts mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung). Die Sweeprate von 15 Pulsen pro Sekunde ist sehr schnell und reicht sogar für ein mittelschnelles Boot. Der Strahl ist, wie für ein Flachwasserecholot auch sinnvoll, sehr breit (angeblich 90°, aber man sollte mit diesen Angaben immer vorsichtig sein, da der Strahl zum Rand hin nur schwächer wird. Je nach definierter Grenze (-3,-6,-10dB) und der gewählten Empfindlichkeit kommen da je völlig unterschiedliche Werte raus. Im Wurfvergleich zwischen Deeper, Freecast und MadBite, fliegt letzteres am weitesten, obwohl es immerhin 75 gemessene Gramm wiegt. Es lässt sich auch gerade noch mit meiner 30 g Spinrute werfen. Ich benötige also endlich keine Extra-Rute mehr, und kann es schnell einklinken.
  Der Empfänger ist zumindest spritzwasserdicht und gut stoßfest verpackt. Daher besteht endlich kein Risiko mehr für’s Handy. Immerhin kommt man mit dem Deeper und einem Mitteklassehandy auf 800 Euro, die man da den Elementen aussetzt. Hier kostet das ganze System ca. 100 Euro!
  Für mich ist das Teil wirklich ein sehr überzeugendes Angebot. Die Detektion von Bodenhärte, Kraut und Fischen ist prima.
  Was es nicht kann, ist, irgendetwas zu speichern. Was links vom Bildschirm runterläuft ist weg. Es hat ebenfalls kein GPS. Allerdings benötige ich diese Dinge eben nicht, denn für sowas bleiben mir 1. Immer noch Deeper und die normalen Bootsecholote und 2. reduziert sich das Gewicht. Der Deeper ist einfach gerade so zu schwer. Wenn ich angeln gehe packe ich es aus, hänge es mir mit der (an sich schon genialen) Halsschlaufe um und werfe es aus. Dann suche ich mir markante Stellen, wie z.B. die Erhöhung in dem Vergleichsbild Deeper vs. Madbite und angele da z.B. auf Karpfen. Speichern etc. völlig unnötig. Der extrem flexible Einsatz ist mir für ein Immerdabei-Echolot viel wichtiger. Wie man an selbigem Bild sieht, stellt es Fische deutlicher dar als der Deeper (beide auf max. Sensitivität). Man kann die Empfindlichkeit aber wirklich super an das Gewässer anpassen.
  Lustigerweise glaube ich, dass ich wirklich einen der Fische gefangen habe, den es angezeigt hat. In dem einen Bild mit Hecht (ca. 60 cm), ist ein Fischecho auf dem Fx3000 zu sehen, welches exakt an der Stelle war, an der 30 s später der Hecht zugebissen hat. Die kleinen blauen Grissel im Flachwasser da sind übrigens ein Laubenschwarm. Auf so ein Glück sollte man sich aber nicht verlassen! Der Barsch im Bild stammt von über der oben beschriebenen Erhöhung am Seegrund. Da waren aber noch viel mehr Echos, und keines hat später noch angebissen. Aber zumindest sieht man die Fische wenn sie da sind und nicht zu nah am Grund kleben. In extrem flachen Wasser ist es natürlich pures Glück, wenn man den Sender über einen Fisch zieht.
  Alles in allem kann ich das MadBite FX3000 wirklich empfehlen! Wer auf eine Speichermöglichkeit verzichten kann, ist hiermit wirklich gut bedient!


----------



## fischbär (10. September 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Und hier noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## fischbär (10. September 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Und noch mehr!


----------



## Maehae (29. September 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Die Geber kann man hier auch nachkaufen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?


----------



## fischbär (29. September 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Kann man? Die habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Bei dem Preis aber auch nicht sooo nötig. Bisher geht noch alles richtig gut.


----------



## Side (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Ich habe mir den Madbite jetzt auch mal bestellt. Steht zwar nicht Madbite fx3000 drauf ist aber identisch. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/252520941249

Denke für knapp 100 Euro kann man da als hauptsächlicher Ufer-Spinnfischer nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Maehae (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Ja, den hab ich mir jetzt auch bestellt. Habe zwar auch einen Deeper, der soll aber vorwiegend in Stillgewässern zum Einsatz kommen. Für den Neckar/Rhein ist mir das dann doch zu riskant...



fischbär schrieb:


> Kann man? Die habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Bei dem Preis aber auch nicht sooo nötig. Bisher geht noch alles richtig gut.



Kommt mir halt, wie oben erwähnt, eher darauf an, dass er eventuell abreissen könnte im Fluss und dann weg ist 
Hatte Deinen Text zuerst so verstanden, als gäbe es das auch extra, dann aber auch nochmal nachgefragt bei "belovedpetshop" (der Shop von dem Link oben) und folgende Antwort erhalten:
_
"Yes, I will try to send one if it was lost in the future. Contact me if needed.
Regards, Monic"_

Sollte also wohl gehen


----------



## hennykanu (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Hallo,
 hört sich gut an aber2 Fragen hätt ich noch:
 Erstens kommt das aus China auch wirklich an 
 in der Zeit die sie angeben ?
 Zweitens: Eingebauter Akku. Wie lange ist die Standzeit bei Euch hält der einen Angeltag aus und wie lange ist die Ladezeit. 
 Ich hab auch so ein2. Gerät aber das funktioniert mit Batterien hat uns schon viele gute Dienste geleistet
 und war unproblematisch wegen Batterien
 Danke und Gruß Frank


----------



## fischbär (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Batterien halten bei mir ewig. Man braucht keine Beleuchtung!


----------



## fischbär (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Mal wieder ein Bild von heute. Madbite vs. Humminbird. Man sieht auf beiden die Kleinfische, allerdings besteht beim Madbite evtl. Verwechslungsgefahr mit Kraut. Sind wahrscheinlich kleine Barsche.


----------



## Nidderauer (12. November 2016)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Hallo,

 sehr interessant, dass die kleinen Dinger scheinbar richtig gut funktionieren.

 Bis zu welcher Tiefe erhält man bei solchen Kleingeräten denn noch halbwegs realistische Anzeigen, das hat ja im Grunde genommen auch viel mit der angeschlossen Batterie zu tun.

 Mein älteres Humminbird Wide 3D beispielsweise liefert nur vernünftige Ergebnisse für Tiefen ab ca. 20 ft, wenn es an eine leistungsfähige Stromquelle angeschlossen ist, wie z.B. eine ausreichend aufgeladene Autobatterie. Mit so kleinen 7 AH-Batterien wird das bei älteren Batterien die zwar die Spannung noch halten, aber die Leistungskapazität nicht mehr ganz, dann schon ziemlich schwierig, bei tieferem Wasser.

 Daher meine Frage, wie das so gut funktionieren kann bei so kleinen Geräten mit eigener Stromversorgung.

 Und vor allem, gibt es solche Kleingeräte, wie das Madbite auch in kabelgebundener Form zwischen Geber und Anzeige, sowas bräuchte ich nämlich noch für den Einsatz auf meinem Bellyboot .

 Grüße Sven


----------



## fischbär (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Wollte mal ein Update reinstellen. Das Teil tut weiter prima seinen Dienst. Durch die robuste Haupteinheit funktioniert es auch im Winter trotz Feuchtigkeit etc. gut. Habe mit ihm endlich wieder das Winterlager der Brassen gefunden, auch wenn sie nicht beißen.
Zum Eisangeln ebenfalls top, wenn man ein Loch bohrt, dass die Unterseite des Gebers im Wasser ist, kommt man durch ca. 6 cm Eis durch, muss also kein richtiges Loch bohren um die Tiefe zu checken. Einmal Meißel durch und etwas die Oberfläche aufschlagen reicht.


----------



## magut (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

hab eine Frage zu dem Chinateil--wie ist es mit dem Akku? ist der zum tauschen ???? 
lG
Mario


----------



## fischbär (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Nein. Genau wie im Deeper fest verbaut.


----------



## magut (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Danke !! und wie lang hält der bei Dauerbetrieb?
wie habt ihr da mit dem Zoll gemacht?
(ich weis ich nerve)#6
LG
Mario


----------



## fischbär (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Nein, frag nur. Wie lang er hält? Keine Ahnung. Ich lade ihn ganz selten nach. So 2h Dauerbetrieb auf jeden Fall, aber vielleicht auch 5. Ich habe mir die Sache nochmal angeschaut, vermutlich lässt sich mit handwerklichem Geschick der Akku im Empfänger tauschen. Beim Sender dürfte es eher auf Gewaltanwendung hinauslaufen mit späterem Verkleben. Also so wie früher bei Humminbird Smartcast.
Zoll hat Amazon damals abgewickelt. Ich würde einfach bestellen und dann schauen was passiert.


----------



## magut (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Hab gerad mit einer Dame vom Zoll (Auskunft) tel.
bei uns im Ösiland ist bis 22.- Warenwert keine Abgabe (ohne versand wenn der auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen wird)
dann bis 150.- 20%  und die Transportfirma rechnet so um die 10.- Gebühr für die Abwicklung
also alles zusammen so in etwa um die 120.- 
mal schaum ob ich da nicht bei uns (EU) auch eines bekomm.
Danke aber nochmal für deine INFOS zum Gerät 
l.G
Mario


----------



## fischbär (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Ich glaube das Ding gibt es mittlerweile aus mehreren Quellen. Muß man vermutlich mal bei Ebay und Co suchen...


----------



## Björn_HB (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Toller Bericht. Vielen Dank für die Mühe. Madbite fx3000 wird bestellt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zimutaal (5. März 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Kann man das auch problemlos ans Boot hängen? Damit meine ich jetzt nicht im Vollspeed mit 115 PS sondern eher Ruderboot oder E-Motor.


----------



## fischbär (6. März 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Kann man schon machen. Allerdings zieht es alle kugelförmigen Echolote ab einger gewissen Geschwindigkeit unter Wasser. Schneller als 5 km/h würde ich nicht fahren, sonst reißt das Signal ab.


----------



## l00kus (23. März 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Vielen Dank für den Bericht.

Hat irgendwer eine Quelle, bei welcher es den MadBite FX3000 gerade zu kaufen gibt? Alles USA-Ebayer, welche ich finde, versenden nicht nach DE.

Danke & Grüße


----------



## sash! (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Hallo, weiss jemand woi man aktuell den FX 3000 kaufen kann?


----------



## MikeHawk (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Ich schließe mich der Frage an. Aktuelle Bezugsquellen bekannt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## fischbär (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Bei Aliexpress gibt es welche um die 130 Euro.


----------



## seppl774 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Frage an. Aktuelle Bezugsquellen bekannt?
> 
> Beste Grüße




 Ich hätte eins günstig abzugeben, ist quasi NEU!
 Einfach melden.


----------



## Crayster (19. April 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Klingt fein das Ding. War am Deeper Pro dran, aber zu dem Preis juckts mich beim MadBite schon in den Fingern  Die Fisch- und Struktur-Anzeige im Vergleich zum Deeper überzeugt. Dank dir für die Bilder.

Leider find ich den MadBite inzwischen auch bei Aliexpress nicht mehr. Hat sich bei irgendwem noch ne andere Quelle aufgetan oder will jemand seinen verkaufen?


----------



## fischbär (19. April 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

http://s.aliexpress.com/RJZZJrMJ


----------



## Crayster (20. April 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Hmm.. ist ein anderer Anbieter. Sieht schon alles sehr ähnlich aus wie beim MadBite, aber ich frag mich ob das dann auch was taugt. Hast du den speziell schon getestet?


----------



## fischbär (20. April 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Nope. Ist ne Wundertüte.


----------



## Crayster (21. April 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Na sauber. Dann wirds wohl doch der Vexilar.


----------



## fischbär (21. April 2018)

*AW: Meine Erfahrungen mit dem MadBite FX3000 Fishfinder*

Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl!


----------

